# Blew my Aurasound NS10??



## DopeCracker (Jun 24, 2010)

Howdy,
I was bumping around last night and suddenly my sub quit working properly. It is making that scratchy noise when a current is run through it. I took the driver out of the box and tried to disassemble it, but its glued up pretty good. When I depress the cone with my fingers, you can hear a scratching sound too. The driver overall looks good. 

I just got this sub in the box 2-3 weeks ago. I got this box built locally to fit under my rear driver side seat and be ported. I noticed about a week back I would hear the huffing from the port. I was wondering if maybe it is because my port was not long enough or because it is a rectangular port with no rounding.

The fact sheet (attached) for the driver said 200W rms @ 4ohm, 800W peak. It's got a neodymium magnet instead of a gray composite. The amp powering it is a US Amps MD43 running around 2/3 gain, 1/8th turn on bass boost, puts out 300W [email protected] on 12v. Yesterday, I did change my gain from just over half to about the 2/3 it was out when the sub _blew_. 

So my question is, did my sub really blow? If it did, what do you think caused it? Any way to get it fixed or do I have to take the cheaper route and buy a new driver?

Thanks


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Check the DC resistance.


----------

